# Corned Beef lessons



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 14, 2021)

So I ended up smoking the point I was going to use for corned beef which I glad I did as it turned out to be one of the best I have done.  I used a chuck.  I did a 2 week cure and 1 week would of been plenty.  The pickling spices where a bit to strong.  I will do 

 dirtsailor2003
 sous vide method of 180 for 10 hours next time.  Went 2 days at 155 to 135 to 140.  The texture was really OK but the flavor just not as good as flats I have done.  I usually use left over broth to make 15 bean soup.  May still work since will be added a lot of water?  Sauteed cabbage was good as was low carb roasted glazed carrots.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 14, 2021)

Myself..  I've done 2 SV cooks..  to tell you the truth...  I've not really been impressed with the results (as far as flavor goes)...  sure, tenderness is there but lacking flavor ...


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 14, 2021)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Myself..  I've done 2 SV cooks..  to tell you the truth...  I've not really been impressed with the results (as far as flavor goes)...  sure, tenderness is there but lacking flavor ...


The best thing on it for me is the 50 hour 135 chuck prime rib.  I was impressed with Jeff's thighs though.  They will make a come back.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 15, 2021)

I have found that if you make pastrami with the cured brisket. Then the best way we have found is to smoke it to an IT of 150, then bag it & SV for 24 hours at 155 degrees.


----------



## zwiller (Mar 15, 2021)

THANKS for posting.  I think this is one of these things that you have to find out for yourself.  One guy might like 135F for 48hrs and another 10hrs 180F.  I have not done any hot runs yet so jury is still out.  

WRT flavor.  SV fanboys seems to disregard seasoning.  Some claim it seasons while it cooks.  My experience is that SV does not help flavor at all and in fact long SV times suck the flavor out.  I am still injecting or dry brining to get the results I want.


----------

